# Boxster brake upgrade done :)



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

So yesterday my two friends and I installed my Boxster/Hawk HPS upgrade







It was kind of a marathon, taking from 11am to 9:30 last night. We installed the 986 Brembos, replaced the stock lines with SS lines, installed new rotors, and bled the set-up using Motul RBF600.








































I also installed new 21mm FSB bushings, those were a pain in the @ss







The red arrow is pointing to a nut you have to get to (two driver's side, one pass. side), and the best technique is to take off the wheel and use a 10mm ratcheting combo wrench (ratcheting combos are a must-have, except I don't







). 








Parts/price list:
* Mk1 Porsche Boxster (986) front calipers - $415
-- Porsche parts numbers 986.351.421, 986.351.422
-- Brembo 1pc 4-piston aluminum calipers, as opposed to the stock steel 2pc 2-piston calipers. I got them from German Auto Parts Distributors, an awesome source - 706-865-5200. Ask for Joe. I received the calipers in great condition.
* 986 replacement hardlines and bleeder valves - $180. Pelicanparts.com
* Pure Motorsports 986 carriers (with carrier to caliper bolts) - $175
* Hawk HPS pads (or whichever you like)
--- Boxster front pad #: HB289F.610 - $95
--- Audi 225TT rear pad #: HB364F.587 - $50
* SS front/rear brake lines (with spring clips) - $150, ECS
* Boxster caliper-specific banjo bolts (different thread pitch than VAG) - $25, ECS
* New plain, vented replacement rotors for 225 - $160, MJM Autohaus
* Brake fluid - Motul RBF600, $45...I was going to use ATE Superblue, but that will eat up seals.
I used these links for info, with the MkIV DIY as my canon.
VwVortex: My DIY for Boxster Brakes on your Mk4 1.8T/VR6
Boxster Project: Brakes: Bleeding and Flushing
Porsche Caliper Part #s (I used this to make sure I had the correct calipers - after I found out I had the wrong ones)
The worst part of all this is that I originally bought the wrong calipers (from a Boxster S) so I should have done this a month ago. I bedded the pads in last night (at my first big stop I saw a lot of brake smoke waft in front of my headlights







), but I will wait to comment on daily driving. 



_Modified by l88m22vette at 6:45 PM 10-6-2008_


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

A couple more resources for DIY:
http://public.fotki.com/mcphil...age_2/
http://public.fotki.com/mcphil..._soon!/


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Boxster brake upgrade done  (l88m22vette)*

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif cant wait to hear how they perform.


----------



## Polski Ogier (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Boxster brake upgrade done  (l88m22vette)*

What exhaust are you running?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Boxster brake upgrade done  (Polski Ogier)*

Blueflame/42DD


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Boxster brake upgrade done  (l88m22vette)*

dope http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif how do they mount up? some kind of adapter or bolt holes in same location?


_Modified by TTurboNegro at 7:17 PM 10-6-2008_


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: Boxster brake upgrade done  (TTurboNegro)*

hmmm, trip to chicago is only 3.5hrs, you guys did such a good job maybe you can do mine too.


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

you can get adaptors from pure motorsports


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Boxster brake upgrade done  (turbott920)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbott920* »_hmmm, trip to chicago is only 3.5hrs, you guys did such a good job maybe you can do mine too.









I could use the money















BTW, forgot to mention, the calipers cleared my wheels by _that_ much. Thank goodness I didn't need spacers


----------



## PnZrFsT (Mar 8, 2007)

Badass! I can't wait for the results!


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (PnZrFsT)*

spraypaint? weak


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Murderface)*

Yea, I only did because I didn't want to rebuild the rotors...I will PC if they get crappy


----------



## markcorrado1 (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: Boxster brake upgrade done  (l88m22vette)*

Nice set up mate, quick question, does the Hawk HPS Porsche pads have a stock connecter like what comes on the Hawk pads for the TT calipers or do you have to add a resistor to the connector so you don't get a dash light???


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Boxster brake upgrade done  (markcorrado1)*

You just soldier and seal the wires. The pad plugs into the harness, and I cut the pad plug and soldiered that, instead of cutting the harness itself. The sensor is only on the driver's side. Also, I went to the dealer two months ago, and they said I was in need of new pads, but I had a lot of pad left when I took them off this weekend...hmm


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Boxster brake upgrade done  (l88m22vette)*

could of just got some wilwoods and you would of had new calipers and 2 piece rotors along with $200+ in your pockets


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: Boxster brake upgrade done  (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_could of just got some wilwoods and you would of had new calipers and 2 piece rotors along with $200+ in your pockets 

link?


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Boxster brake upgrade done  (turbott920)*

Jegs have the lines and the drilled/slotted kit and hotrodusa.com has the plain face rotors.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: Boxster brake upgrade done  (cincyTT)*

i'm sorry, but i hated my Wilwoods on my 2800lbs MKIII GTI. if you're doing it for drag racing (light weight) or just for looks, then they're o.k., but they'll definitely brake worse than stock.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

4 piston, good pads, and 2 peice rotors and you think it doesnt brake better than stock?? It stops so much better plus there is no fade


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

What pads do the Wilwoods use? 
I'm still content with this upgrade, aluminum 1pc w/4 pistons vs stock steel 2pc/2 piston - lighter, Brembo, and Porsche pads are probably easier to get. Also, it was $200 more since I did the rear brake pads, lines, and rotors as well. 
On a side note, the rear SS lines I received replaced the _second_ curved hose that runs through the chassis, but not the main rubber hose that connects to the caliper. Should I get those custom-made, or does someone sell those? Seems kind pointless to not do both...Also, no front squeak kicks ass


----------



## markcorrado1 (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: Boxster brake upgrade done  (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_You just soldier and seal the wires. The pad plugs into the harness, and I cut the pad plug and soldiered that, instead of cutting the harness itself. The sensor is only on the driver's side. Also, I went to the dealer two months ago, and they said I was in need of new pads, but I had a lot of pad left when I took them off this weekend...hmm









Sooo you just cut the pad plug soldier the wires together, connected it to the harness and then wrapped them with tape







I'm getting that right


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: Boxster brake upgrade done  (markcorrado1)*

you might have a better rotor than stock.........hopefully it's at least as thick but the caliper is SO small which of course uses a small pad which yields a smaller sweep area than factory. that will not increase stopping over stock. 
back when the mkIII cars went from 11.0 to 11.3, the surprise was they gained 33% more sweep area. the increase was more noticable than when the 11.3 went to a 12.3 on the same car! 
sweep area is the amount of pad hitting the rotor at a given time for those wondering what the hell i'm talking about


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Boxster brake upgrade done  (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_you might have a better rotor than stock.........hopefully it's at least as thick but the caliper is SO small which of course uses a small pad which yields a smaller sweep area than factory. that will not increase stopping over stock. 
back when the mkIII cars went from 11.0 to 11.3, the surprise was they gained 33% more sweep area. the increase was more noticable than when the 11.3 went to a 12.3 on the same car! 
sweep area is the amount of pad hitting the rotor at a given time for those wondering what the hell i'm talking about

The rotors are thick and very high quality. The caliper is as big as these brembos. I did notice a big improvement over stock and the lack of fade is wonderful. They arent cayanne 6 pots, but they are more than enough for me on the street









_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_What pads do the Wilwoods use? 
I'm still content with this upgrade, aluminum 1pc w/4 pistons vs stock steel 2pc/2 piston - lighter, Brembo, and Porsche pads are probably easier to get. Also, it was $200 more since I did the rear brake pads, lines, and rotors as well. 
On a side note, the rear SS lines I received replaced the _second_ curved hose that runs through the chassis, but not the main rubber hose that connects to the caliper. Should I get those custom-made, or does someone sell those? Seems kind pointless to not do both...Also, no front squeak kicks ass









Since when did the TT have a 2 piston caliper








If my math was right adding just the fronts up, it was over $1100 and the wilwoods were just over $900. But anyways, sell your stock carriers to a A4/passat/gti/jetta guy and recoup some of your money back








As for their pad, ill have to look that up since i dont remember. It is pretty high temp, almost to much for the street.


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: Boxster brake upgrade done  (l88m22vette)*

kinda surprised Murder didn't chime in with this link yet http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3991500 neither have terrible reviews and the review of the new Wilwoods is interesting and 44lbs weight reduction up front w/ the Wilwoods? does that sound right?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Boxster brake upgrade done  (turbott920)*

Actually, I'm going to sell the Boxster S calipers I bought, and painted







And, Mark, yes, thats exactly how you do the pad sensor - when you wear the brakes down to a certain point, it just breaks the circuit. You have to unbrake it














If only I was this clever off the internet








Also, great thread find turbo


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: Boxster brake upgrade done  (l88m22vette)*

cincy, as long as it's not the dynalite caliper and pad. the dynalite is the lame little one they've used forever.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Boxster brake upgrade done  (M this 1!)*

They are the dynapros. The pads are much larger and the pistons are larger and spread further apart. I wouldnt doubt that the calipers arent as good as Brembos, but they are still better than stock and weight a conciderable amount less which i prefer since it also disapates heat in no time


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Boxster brake upgrade done  (cincyTT)*

Ok, so for driving impressions, I would say that this upgrade is "OEM plus" rather than the same as a BBK. That said, the front rotors are 12.3, which is nothing to sneeze at, and the Boxster calipers are much better than the stockers. Braking is very progressive, with nice bite initially followed by good grip throughout, with no discernible fade. I'm very happy with the upgrade, save for not finding rear caliper SS lines; this upgrade works very well on the street, and is a nice improvement over the stock set-up. I guess you could argue that a BBK is only a few hundred dollars more expensive, but this was a four wheel set-up, and is more than adequate for the street. Not to mention, if you only did the front conversion, you'd be saving something like $500 over a BBK, I get a large choice of brake pads, and I can always upgrade rotors down the line. All in all, very happy


----------



## bertocolon (May 16, 2001)

*Re: Boxster brake upgrade done  (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Ok, so for driving impressions, I would say that this upgrade is "OEM plus" rather than the same as a BBK. That said, the front rotors are 12.3, which is nothing to sneeze at, and the Boxster calipers are much better than the stockers. Braking is very progressive, with nice bite initially followed by good grip throughout, with no discernible fade. I'm very happy with the upgrade, save for not finding rear caliper SS lines; this upgrade works very well on the street, and is a nice improvement over the stock set-up. I guess you could argue that a BBK is only a few hundred dollars more expensive, but this was a four wheel set-up, and is more than adequate for the street. Not to mention, if you only did the front conversion, you'd be saving something like $500 over a BBK, I get a large choice of brake pads, and I can always upgrade rotors down the line. All in all, very happy









Ok so how do I adapt this kit to a corrado? lol 
Nice looking job! I had a question for you IM'd ya
Thanks


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Boxster brake upgrade done  (bertocolon)*

I know you Rado guys use the 225 carriers for a brake upgrade, so I assume that the PureMS carriers will work as well. Its logical...


----------



## bertocolon (May 16, 2001)

*Re: Boxster brake upgrade done  (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_I know you Rado guys use the 225 carriers for a brake upgrade, so I assume that the PureMS carriers will work as well. Its logical...

Thank you for the help, but can you elaborate on what 225 carriers and PureMS carriers are?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Boxster brake upgrade done  (bertocolon)*

The PureMS carriers replace the OEM 225TT carriers (which is what the calipers are attached to). (I think) Rado guys can bolt-on the 225 carriers/calipers for a cheap brake upgrade. That means logically that the PureMS carriers can also be used...you may also have rotor fitment issues, but I dunno. Ask on the Corrado forum


----------



## dallas04gli (Jun 25, 2007)

nice info.


----------



## bertocolon (May 16, 2001)

*Re: Boxster brake upgrade done  (l88m22vette)*

yes thank you for the help....like you I also bought a set of the wrong Boxster S Calipers for all four!! OUCH!
Now I gotta figure out what to do with them?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Boxster brake upgrade done  (bertocolon)*

Just sell em. BTW, you keep the stock TT rear calipers for this mod. A full upgrade would have been nicer.
Hmm, wonder if there are any good machine shops around me?


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

should add it to the TT wiki


----------



## supertouareg (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: Boxster brake upgrade done  (l88m22vette)*

Bro,
May i ask if the Boxster S Calipers are a direct bolt on for the MK1 Audi TT 3.2 with 334mm rotors?
Thanks!


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Boxster brake upgrade done  (supertouareg)*

Nope, only the base calipers work


----------



## dcptt (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Boxster brake upgrade done  (l88m22vette)*

You can have the same upgrade as 188m22vette with the pair of used red Porsche Boxster calipers I have for sale on the Fourtitude tt Mk 1 Classifieds with a new price of $375.00 shipped!
email me for photos: [email protected]


----------



## LuEdaGreat (Apr 3, 2009)

I love the work on the TT the calipers look SWEET!! now is there anyone that would have info on doing this for a 2000 VR6 but the rear??? Yes Boxster calipers all around especially need help with the rear!!! Thanks all


----------



## miahz (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (LuEdaGreat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LuEdaGreat* »_Yes Boxster calipers all around especially need help with the rear!!!

Even if you could get it to fit, i think you'd lose your parking brake.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Bump for the hell of it, almost two years and going strong! (knock on wood :laugh


----------



## DUBBED-OUT (Mar 21, 2008)

well done...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Looking good :thumbup:


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks guys! umpkin:


----------



## XLR8URLIFE (Jul 16, 2009)

So can you use the rear calipers from the Porsche on the Audi. I understand that I will probably loose the e-brake but it would be work it. And would it be a complete PITA to do the swap? Thanks.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

No, AFAIK there are no junkyard rear upgrades (though I'd love to hear differently), only aftermarket setups


----------



## 02TTQuattro (Feb 21, 2013)

Is there any rear upgrade that keeps the e brake?


----------



## artur vel 2 hoot (Nov 25, 2006)

Just out of curiosity (I have Brembo 323mm kit ) ..

Why can not ''S'' calipers? Is this about the smaller piston position ?


----------



## artur vel 2 hoot (Nov 25, 2006)

02TTQuattro said:


> Is there any rear upgrade that keeps the e brake?



Not really when it comes to calipers ( as far i know ) but i have done rear rotor upgrade using Stasis kit


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I gotta imagine that some of the factory A8/S8/S4/etc rear brakes have the e-brake and are an upgrade.

Also over quick glance it seems that you guys are mechanically defeating the brake pad sensors, this can be done with Vag-Com and is much easier.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

02TTQuattro said:


> Is there any rear upgrade that keeps the e brake?


R8 stuff or RS4 perhaps, but $$/results its not worth it for street and D.E events.



artur vel 2 hoot said:


> Just out of curiosity (I have Brembo 323mm kit ) ..
> 
> Why can not ''S'' calipers? Is this about the smaller piston position ?


The "S" calipers are designed for larger rotor width.


----------



## 02TTQuattro (Feb 21, 2013)

Is there a cheaper escape on the rear like the front? I can't find any mounting brackets to fit bigger rotors. Like of like Pure Motorsports has but for rear calipers not front.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

02TTQuattro said:


> Is there a cheaper escape on the rear like the front? I can't find any mounting brackets to fit bigger rotors. Like of like Pure Motorsports has but for rear calipers not front.


Nope.


----------

